# Confused - Passive Subs



## John_Williams (May 24, 2006)

I currently have a chance at a used 16-46CS+, but I am confused about how I would go about hooking it up. The manual gives the impression that you would need a traditional stereo amp, but a plate amp would be much more affordable. It appears to only have speaker terminals?

Could I pick up a plate amplifier from Parts Express or eD and be able to run it? If so, how exactly would I get this to work? Would I still be able to use my BFD?


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

Yes, you can use a plate amp without a problem. Run the pre-out from your receiver through you BFD and into the plate amp input. The amp will have speaker terminals on the back. I have seen guys build small boxes or mounting plates to hold the amp since it is not actually built into the sub. I would suggest this from PE.

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=300-806

It has a back cover on it, so that should be good for you if you just build a little plate mounting stand. Also on a special price right now.


----------

